# x86_64 root sploit

## thoughtform

http://www.h-online.com/open/news/item/Hole-in-Linux-kernel-provides-root-rights-1081317.html

patrick@stormy ~ $ ./a.out

resolved symbol commit_creds to 0xffffffff81055881

resolved symbol prepare_kernel_cred to 0xffffffff81055775

mapping at 3f80000000

UID 0, EUID:0 GID:0, EGID:0

sh-4.0# whoami

root

sh-4.0#

----------

## Hu

mpagano posted =sys-kernel/gentoo-sources-2.6.35-r7 on Thu Sep 16 18:25:06 2010 UTC to address this issue.

----------

## thoughtform

thanks. upgrading kernel now

----------

